# Penny and Ma's Waiting Room... Come wait with me :-)



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have 6 does that was in with my buck from Sept 21st thru Nov 19th. But I am listing them with only 2 per thread so it is easier to keep up with lol...

**** First is Penny... She is a Boer/Nubian cross.. I think closer to the Feb 18th due date then later? She is a FF









*** Second is Ma... She is a Boer. I think she is close to Feb 18th due date also. 









So what does everyone think? Anyone want to guess when and how many?

Sorry for the blurry pictures I took them from a distance. I will defiantly get better ones tomorrow...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

It would be easier to guess when with lady parts and udder pix


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok.. i will try to get better ones today since the rain stopped 

Also I have a question.... Is there anything I should give them? I know the CD&T and Bo Se but since I didn't know when they were due I wasn't sure when to do it? Should I do it or just wait until after kidding? They all had their annual CD&T booster on Sept 21st before I put the buck in with them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, they are big, happy kidding.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok I tried to take some more pictures but they didn't want to cooperate lol....

Penny...

























Ma...


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

How long do you think they have?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Geez, Ma looks like she's ready to go


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh yes, I hope she goes soon. She is so big. She is starting to waddle when she walks lol...


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok so if no one wants to guess when then they will kid...how about guessing how many they will have???


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I say Ma looks ready to go any day, with triplets! Penny might wait another couple weeks. Guessing twins for her. Good luck!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Ma soon - big twins buckling and doeling


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Update...
They are still holding on. Which as much as I want them to come I'm glad they haven't as its been really cold here. Temps are 9° with Wind chills of 0° or below.. We are not use to that. Cold to us is in the 20s lol.. But, I took a few more pictures today...

Ma... 
I noticed she has some discharge today. Nothing amber yet.. (She had some bedding stuck to it in the pictures) You think her udder is bigger and she has dropped any?




























Penny....
Sorry she didn't want to have her picture taken so this is all I could get... She is being stand offish the last.couple days. She is normally the first one to you for some lovin.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ma is looking like a beached well, poor thing!! I don't know about being bigger in the udder but for her sake I hope she goes quick


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Me too  ... I feel so sorry for her waddling everywhere


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ma's Babies are here.... 2 bucklings.

Ruff delivery. She is my Biggest drama queen during kidding..1st baby came out head and 1 leg helped after head was out because she panics easy. THEN... second baby came out backwards and I think his legs was bent under him so she freaked out and ran backwards into the corner of the kidding stall smashing him against it and his feet popped out so I ran in and then she started freaking out again So I grabbed both of the legs and pulled when she pushed. Then when it got to his head it got stuck and she started freaking out again so I just held on and went with her and pulled. Well he finally came out. Shew that was something else. But even after all that he is doing great even better then his brother.... the first one (the traditional) is having a hard time finding the teat. Ugh!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

How big were her boys?


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Not sure... I meant to get weights but forgot. I will get them tomorrow.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Love the paint


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Penny kidded with twins 1 of each...
Another tuff one... They were trying to come out at the same time.. But got them out thanks to some help from a friend on the phone coaching me thru it. So far they are doing good.. now just to get them nursing.
Red is doeling / White and brown is buckling. Both have her nubian frosted ears lol










Doeling... Need to get more.pictures of her but she wouldn't be still long enough lol 









Buckling...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

4 very cute babies


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice kids congrats


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww congrats!!! Cute kids


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

congratulations! They are some nice looking kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on all the beautiful babies! So sorry your girls had a rough delivery, but thank goodness you were there to assist, and to help Penny get her kids sorted out, you did a great job! I can't wait to see more pics of these cuties


----------

